# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  My Solar experience

## micknean

I recently install a solar 2.7kw system. It has been on now for about 2 and half weeks and has produced about 190kw. I think given the weather we have had lately it seems good.  I have the inverter connected to the home pc so i can record the daily totals.
The panels are 195w each and the inverter is 3Kw
It will be interesting to see how it works in summer. Here are some pics,       
The next pic is of the xantrex program for viewing and recording on a pc. 
Given that you can get a around 66 cents a Kw for producing power it seems like a good time to put a solar system on.

----------


## Bloss

Did you make up your cable to connect to the inverter to your PC or buy it or did the installer do it? It looks like Cat5 cable but that inverter has an RS232 port and the PC needs a USB I assume.

----------


## woodbe

Bloss,  
Serial runs just fine over cat5, and a usb to serial adapter would sort the other end. We ran serial over cat5 reliably (19200 baud) over 50m. 
woodbe

----------


## micknean

> Did you make up your cable to connect to the inverter to your PC or buy it or did the installer do it? It looks like Cat5 cable but that inverter has an RS232 port and the PC needs a USB I assume.

  I made the cable up myself. The inverter only needs 3 wires to communicate with the pc. I used cat5 because i had lots of it, as for the port plugs i got them from jcar, one male and one female for the computer end. Then it was just a matter of opening up the inverter manual and following the instruction on what pins are used. hope this helps.

----------


## finger

I love the xantrex, what brand of panels did you get?  
Any shading? 
Here is a great site to record your outputs and compare your system too like systems and locations PVOutput

----------


## Uncle Bob

If you guys need any RS232 to RS485 converters let me know, I've got a drawer full of them lol.

----------


## Bloss

> Bloss,  
> Serial runs just fine over cat5, and a usb to serial adapter would sort the other end. We ran serial over cat5 reliably (19200 baud) over 50m. 
> woodbe

  Thanks for that - but I wasn't concerned about the type so much as whether it was home made as it was. In one of my past lives was in ITC for many, many years so I am across the issues. You can run much faster than 19.2 over cat5 and over much more than 50m, but that's another matter. 
RS232 to USB cables are easily available (and is what I have from my Xantrex) so I was just musing on why that cable was there. So long as it works that's fine. 
If anyone is interested I used Evergreen http://evergreensolar.com/en/ panels 210W (the 215Ws were new and not really worth the extra price over the expected life, but have come down now). Made in the USA although the new website is from Germany.

----------


## gregodgers

greetings, 
I am interested how it is all working out, I have just had a 3kw system installed with the same inverter, a Xantrex GT 2.8. Just waiting for the inspection sign off then the fitting of the smart meter. I will also connect my computer to the inverter to monitor the output.  
regards  
greg

----------


## Wombat2

As a matter of interest the new SMA3000TL inverter I'm getting has bluetooth - no wires needed. Free software from SMA store 63 months of hourly data and 30 years of daily totals  :Shock:  Not that I can envisage the need to worry about that.

----------


## micknean

> I love the xantrex, what brand of panels did you get?  
> Any shading? 
> Here is a great site to record your outputs and compare your system too like systems and locations PVOutput

  The panels are going to get a little shade for a about 2 months of the year and for about 2-3hours a day. It's only because I'm on the low side of the street and there are a row of huge gum trees across the road. Maybe i should apply to council to have them cut down as they are interfering with my plan, to  help save the planet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Thanks for the link I'll check it out

----------


## chrisv1

> I recently install a solar 2.7kw system. It has been on now for about 2 and half weeks and has produced about 190kw. I think given the weather we have had lately it seems good. I have the inverter connected to the home pc so i can record the daily totals.
> The panels are 195w each and the inverter is 3Kw.

  Hi Mn, 
Did you import your system or had it done here in Aus? 
An interesting installation. Looks like it may act as a massive sail in windy conditions. Have the installers made provision for this? 
Cheers. 
Chrisv.

----------

